# Iron Will Shipping to Canada



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone here ordered Iron Wills? With them being made in CO just checking to see if anyone has been charged Duty with them coming over the border?

Thanks


----------



## jwh223 (Jul 11, 2018)

Haven't ordered yet but planning to in the spring. If anyone hasn't done it by then I'll take one for the team. 🙂


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Ask them to put “Sporting Goods” on the customs form, they’re duty free. You may have to pay sales tax.
Insist on shipping by USPS, many courier companies will charge you 70$ for customs brokerage fees.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks Thumbs,

Thats some good info! I was toying with shipping it to a hotel while travelling but I am always leery of ship times, if it doesn't arrive on time its a big hassle.


----------



## timixx (Feb 27, 2019)

Always use USPS for international shipment


----------



## aaen (Feb 10, 2020)

Definitely use USPS. Issue is many inline retailers in the us have deals with UPS and they use them to ship internationally. I've rejected countless parcels at deliver when they wanted 60-80 dollars for. 30 dollar item. 

You can always self declare and tell them that at the door. They are suppose to give you the info on where the forms/etc are but in my experience they get annoyed and you don't get the info. 

I've talked with numerous companies.in the US about international shipping and them screwing the Canadian customers. Lots were unaware this was an issue.


----------



## Rehfer (Oct 24, 2018)

I have had no luck avoiding duty on goods shipped by USPS. If you can find a place in the UK I have had great luck avoiding duty through British Mail


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

timixx said:


> Always use USPS for international shipment


I'd rather recommend W2C Brokers for Canadian shipments.


----------



## Mack11 (Jan 6, 2019)

I've ordered from ironwill several times. No crazy duty charges mainly just the shipping and the cdn to USD conversion. Not terrible still place ordered regularly


----------



## Medic9650 (Jan 3, 2019)

I just received my order from them. No duty but had to pay taxes on it. It was another 35$ on my order I wasn't expecting. 
Just a side note and my opinion. I'm not sure if I would do business with them again. Broadheads look great target tips hmmm not sure yet they are short and fat. I think it's going to punch bigger holes in my target. Inserts look good couldn't get the outserts as they were out of stock. I weighed every thing and they are all within a grain of specifications. Very good 👍 
So here is my complaint about them zero communication. I emailed asking when outserts might be ready and maybe hold off on order to add them and more stuff also. No response. Call leave msg. No response. Call a week later as I haven't received a email say my order has shipped leave msg no response. Send email again No response I give up. About 3 weeks later I get a parcel cool my broadheads are here. No email to even say they shipped no tracking # nothing. Still have never heard back from them in 2 months. 
Great product still and work great.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lodgepole Outdoors in Alberta has some in-stock
200gr. Iron Will Broadhead


----------



## Kheprisun (Oct 26, 2021)

Not to derail, but how do iron wills tune? They seem quite large and would tend to want to plane.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Kheprisun said:


> Not to derail, but how do iron wills tune? They seem quite large and would tend to want to plane.


That’s so hard to answer and so subjective. I’ve sold nearly 15-20 3 packs probably have helped idk 30-40 people time there’s I don’t have any issues with wides or the solid. The biggest is making sure you are consistent and the spine between arrows are consistent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

